# How to disassemble Harbor Freight Fortress regulator?



## javaduke (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a Harbor Freight 4 gallon compressor and the regulator started leaking air, so I want to take it apart and see if there are any seals or springs that need to be replaced. Does anyone know how to do it? I removed the large knob but there's a smaller knob under it and I have no idea how to take it apart without breaking things


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

best to replace a bad regulator.


----------



## javaduke (Sep 25, 2021)

Agree, but a) I don't know if I can get a replacement part anywhere and b) I still have to remove the old one


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

call HF service monday.
they should be able to fix you up on the part


----------

